# Squirrel Hunting



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This past weekend my ex sent home some frozen squirrel, thinking it would be funny cause he didn't think the kids would like it. Well, the joke is on him and the kids loved it LOL Now, my question is, what would be a good pellet/bb gun to get to hunt squirrels. I realize a .22 rifle would probably be best, but we live in a very rural town and judging by the size of the squirrels currently running around in our yard, I'd say we could probably do quite well here at home for a bit. I need something that isn't gonna make a "gun" sound but will get the job done.

Any suggestions?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

economical or break the bank ?

a crossman from wally world would be fine.....pump up...no co2 stuff.

a benjamin if you wanna splurge....last i heard was 500ish but they shoot threw a bar of soap.

p.s.be sure and get the hollow point hunting type ammo...more damage


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

squirrels are pretty tough I've seen them fall 30 or 40 feet and get right up like it was nothing. You definitely need a pellet gun.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

My eternal choice for pellet rifles is the crosman 2100. I've taken down numerous varmits up to the size of groundhogs with it and my busybody neighbor is none the wiser


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The Crosman seems to be in the price range I wanted.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

zong said:


> squirrels are pretty tough I've seen them fall 30 or 40 feet and get right up like it was nothing. You definitely need a pellet gun.


I know what you mean! When I was a kid and my dad took me squirrel hunting, I always had to wear the vest with the back pouch that he would put the dead squirrels in. I was always afraid one of those suckers was just playing possum Thankfully, it never happened to me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive got a crossman pump up lever action rifle. I shot a possum poinit blank in the head, and it didnt kill it. Ive shot tom cats and it didnt kill them. IF you hit a squarrel in a tree, and at a distance, and only wound it, ital climb up into its nest, and either die or heal there. If its a female and has a nest of little ones, theyll die for lack of food UNLESS mother dies there. Not a good deal.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My brother and I used a pump pellet rifle to kill rabbits several years ago with no problem, so would be good for squirrels, too. All you gotta do is shoot for the head...and practice  

That doggone rifle would shoot through both sides of a steel barrel filled with water at a good 150 foot. Wish I hadn't sold it.

Be *SURE* to compare rifles! There's some nice looking ones...fact is, you can look at the pellet as it leaves the rifle and watch it fall to the ground! Might even do to go to a hunting type store and talk to them, mine their knowledge, then go find one cheaper, once you know what to look for. 

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I sit corrected. Mines a Daisy, but with a rifled barrel


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I sit corrected. Mines a Daisy, but with a rifled barrel


I was never satisfied with the power or accuracy of my daisy.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

If you already have a. 22 just buy a box of sub sonic shells. Not loud at all


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Wolf has a good idea, these shells and an old .22 from a pawn shop, or a Cricket from Walmart (about $90 bucks) and they are a LOT of fun! lol

7-A339 - .22 LR Aguila Super Colibri 20 Grain 590 fps 50 Round Box 1B222239


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you know I'm laughin R!

the size of the gun don't matter, it's the magician that waves the wand! I mean takes aim and puls da trigger


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> you know I'm laughin R!
> 
> the size of the gun don't matter, it's the magician that waves the wand! I mean takes aim and puls da trigger


Not true

Squirrels have very tough hides and some BB-Pellet guns don't have the needed power


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Not true
> 
> Squirrels have very tough hides and some BB-Pellet guns don't have the needed power


YOU! of all people !:kiss:


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm excited for squirrel season. It's been a few years since I've ate squirrel. And I need to get rid of a bunch, they make too much noise when I'm deer hunting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

If I lived in town & had squirrels running around my yard & wanted to eat them I would trap or snare them . Goggle squirrel trap / snare , very simple & inexpensive .


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Walmart (here) has some nice pellet rifles for just over $100. They have one with a .22 barrel and a 177 barrel. I've been thinking of getting one myself, as I have a pup that is treeing them real well.  I think she's going to make a dandy squirrel dog. Mutzo would make one, except once the gun goes off Mutzo say's, "I'll be at the house if you need me". Her pup isn't gun shy though. I've already shot a couple of squirrels over her, and she is all for it! I used my .22 rifle with a couple of shorts (a low powered cartridge) that I dug out of a drawer.
ETA 
The problem with the shorts is, if you get caught, you are using a firearm within city limits. An air rifle isn't a firearm. I actually live right on the city limit line. The backyard was out of city limits when I grew up here, and I'd shoot high powered rifles back there. But, now it is in city limits, and I don't want to spend the night in jail over a squirrel


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Aww, love squirrel hunting, have since I was a kid. Eating them not so much. But I have eaten enough to tell you that the tongue is the best part. Boil the cleaned heads in a pot of rice, crack open the skull with a big spoon and dig out the brains....not bad, but not as good as the tongues. You need a "mess" of squirrels in order to have enough to make a good meal.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

We got 'em squirrels big down here... Takes two men just to get 'em on the truck...


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

squirrel hunting was always my favorite kind of hunting starting as a boy. I ate them too. Squirrels were open season all year round, and I shot way more squirrels than I could ever eat, but I used to give them by the dozen to the older people around, and they thought I was just 'the nicest young man' for bringing them game (I'd occasionally take a few rabbits too).

Now days, I really don't shoot anything but varmits - as defined by anything eating from my garden that doesn't walk on two legs. That's groundhogs, chipmunks, and rabbits here. I have a lot of squirrels that live in my oak trees, but other than occasionally digging, they've left my garden alone, so I've left them alone. I've come to think of them as my emergency reserve livestock.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

NewGround said:


> We got 'em squirrels big down here... Takes two men just to get 'em on the truck...


My brothers friend is from around your area. He went squirrel hunting up here and couldnt believe how big they were. He couldn't eat them, he had to have them mounted. They were just normal sized squirrels to us.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

lazyBum said:


> My brothers friend is from around your area. He went squirrel hunting up here and couldnt believe how big they were. He couldn't eat them, he had to have them mounted. They were just normal sized squirrels to us.


I'll attest to that. I'm from Texas originally and don't natually admit to things being bigger elsewhere, but the first time I saw one of those Fox squirrels up here, or whatever they're called, I just about had a heart attack.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I killed my first squirrel and rabbit for eating when I was 7 with the Crosman pumpmaster 760 pump that I still have 44 years later, using lead pellets instead of BBs . 

Although the 760 is a smooth bore , the muzzle velocity of close to 1000 fps keeps it pretty accurate at a range of up to 50 feet or so using pellets.

The newer models arn't built as good as the ones built in the late 1960s and 70s as the cylinders cant be rebuilt but for under $70 they're a good disposable first rifle.

I also have a 70s era Benjamin .22 air rifle which Crosman now manufactures also and the newer ones are built lower quality as the pumpmaster 760 but the ones I have seen seem decent.

One of my friends think its odd that I rack my air rifles beside my firearms in my gun safe however I consider them as just two more of my hunting rifles because they are as useful at hunting small game as my Marlin .22 rifle is.

BTW any air rifle that can handle enough cylinder pressure to achieve above 800 fps muzzle velocity produces a noticeable gunshot type crack that can be heard 1/4 mile or so off. My .22 Benjamin sounds almost as loud as my Marlin rim fire.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> YOU! of all people !:kiss:


I love you too much to let you talk smack!


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

vicker said:


> The problem with the shorts is, if you get caught, you are using a firearm within city limits. An air rifle isn't a firearm. I actually live right on the city limit line. The backyard was out of city limits when I grew up here, and I'd shoot high powered rifles back there. But, now it is in city limits, and I don't want to spend the night in jail over a squirrel


In my town, even airsoft guns are considered firearms. I think they also have ordinances against slingshots.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

lazyBum said:


> In my town, even airsoft guns are considered firearms. I think they also have ordinances against slingshots.


Not here. If the dog doesn't scare them, I could sit on the porch and see squirrel, deer, rabbits, & turkeys. One of the things I love about living in the country. You just reminded me, I have to get more surgical tubing for slingshots and a prep item. Thanks


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

lazyBum said:


> In my town, even airsoft guns are considered firearms. I think they also have ordinances against slingshots.


I'd Never live in a place like that...


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't use any type of gun where I live now so a rat trap nailed to a tree is my way of de-squirreling my backyard. Also use a live trap baited with a chocolate chip muffin. When I catch one just bring him in the garage and put him to sleep out of sight of the neighbors. I used an RWS model 48 .22 cal pellet gun at my last house. Those squirrels weren't safe out to 80-90 yards with that pellet gun. That gun cost just as much as my deer rifle but it was accurate and powerful enough to ruin any critters day that found themselves playing in the garden. As a kid the crossman 2100 in my hands spelled bad news for anything I pointed it at.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I'd Never live in a place like that...


Im working on my escape plan.


----------

